# Entering Canada with a dismissed charge



## craj (May 10, 2018)

Hi,

Last November , police barged into my home and charged me with misdemeanor child abuse because they said I had left my children home alone. I took the case up with an attorney and the case was dismissed by the District Attorney after I took child care training classes. I am on a US H1B and I know the dismissed misdemeanor means that my chances of getting a US Green Card is doomed.

I have sent the record for expungement right now. Looking to see if I can move to Canada with the dismissed misdemeanor after expungement. I have two questions

- Can I enter Canada as a permanent resident with a dismissed misdemeanor on file?
- Can companies in Canada access my dismissed misdemeanor after the expungement is done?

Any help in answering these questions would be welcome.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Where are you from before the USA?
Do you now have a police record in USA?


----------



## craj (May 10, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> Where are you from before the USA?
> Do you now have a police record in USA?


I am from India. 

With regard to a police record, my fingerprints were not taken , only a citation was given to me. However I am sure a FBI rap sheet would produce some data on the incident.

Thanks

Venkat


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If after the incident is expunged, you wish to apply for Canadian Immigration, I see no reason why you cannot do so. You will/should have no record in the US and companies in Canada would/should have no way of detecting the incident. However, depending on questions asked by Canadian authorities must be answered truthfully.


----------



## craj (May 10, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> If after the incident is expunged, you wish to apply for Canadian Immigration, I see no reason why you cannot do so. You will/should have no record in the US and companies in Canada would/should have no way of detecting the incident. However, depending on questions asked by Canadian authorities must be answered truthfully.


Thanks for the advice. Will surely disclose this incident to the required authorities when applying for permanent migration.


----------

